# Hatched Eggs -Now what?



## 3Beasties (11 June 2013)

We have had no luck at all with broody hens hatching eggs despite trying at least once a year for the last few years, HOWEVER,  our latest broody has successfully hatched some eggs  We managed to separate her from the others and then completely left her to it which is why I think she has been successful.

I don't know how many chicks there are yet as she is still sitting tight on the remaining eggs but I'm fairly sure I glanced at at least two yellow fluffy things, am guessing they hatched yesterday?

So a few questions - how long do we leave her on the remaining eggs before taking them away unhatched?

When do we start feeding the chicks? And isit just chick crumbs they need?

When can we let them out into the big wide world?  Is that down to individual set up/safety of chicks?

Basically I need an idiots guide on what to do next,  I didn't think they would hatch so hadn't thought any further about what i need to do!


----------



## Clodagh (11 June 2013)

1. I would leave her for 24 hours - maybe til tomorrow night? Then remove unhatched eggs.
2. Is she somewhere safe where the hatched chicks can't fall out and not get back in?
3. Chick crumb and water, both in shallow bowls, stones in the water as chicks are good at drowning. If you put them in front of her - if possible - the hatched chicks will come out and eat and drink while she sits, but they are OK for a couple of days while they absorb the yolk.
4. Mine go in small arks for a week then free range in their own area, but watch for crows, magpies and sparrowhawks, as well as rats, stoats etc. They all like chick.


Pics needed!!


----------



## jodie3 (12 June 2013)

One of my silkies is hatching is hatching out a mixed clutch of eggs as I type this! I have been checking her through the day and so far two have hatched completely, one is cracked nearly open and the other one is just showing a tiny hole. 
I found with my last broody she sat on the remaining eggs and her two chicks for a day or so and then as I was thinking I ought to take the other eggs away she abandoned them anyway. 
Mine have chick crumbs and peck at the mixed corn too.
Only one of the chicks survived and she is now a couple of months old and her father looks after her as her mother decided to give up on child care.


----------



## Suelin (12 June 2013)

The hen will decide when it's time to give up.  When she does take any remaining eggs away.  Chick crumbs, some small grit and water and the hen will do the rest.  They are extremely self reliant mothers ime.

Pictures of new babies are needed though.


----------



## millsandboon (13 June 2013)

Don't give chicks mixed corn. It is too big, they can choke on it. Chick crumb only.


----------



## cyberhorse (13 June 2013)

As others have said regarding food and water. I do give them a separate ark but only as I have a chick bullying ex-batt. I leave mum to kick out the eggs when she decides they have not made it you can get them hatching upto 3 days later at the outside in our experience. Most hatch over 48hrs.


----------



## jodie3 (13 June 2013)




----------



## That old chestnut (14 June 2013)

Don't rush to take the eggs away. The hen will be a good judge of when to give up. One of my broodies abandoned her unhatched eggs after 36 hours, but the other one perservered for much longer. Chicks hatched on 1st, 2nd and 3rd day and hen carried on sitting, two more hatched on days 5 and 6 and she gave up the next day. 
I agree with keeping them out of the way from harm by containing them ina small coop and run.  I feed chick crumbs for 6 weeks and then growers pellets until they are POL.


----------



## Ilovefoals (4 July 2013)

OMG they are soooooo cute!!!


----------

